# Rogers Wireless Is Driving Me Insane



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder if anyone else here is having this issue. If you google the phone number below there seems to be thousands of other people in the same boat.

We recently got new cell phones and went with Rogers. I have always had a cell phone provided to me through my work, but since leaving I needed to get one myself. About two weeks ago I start getting these phone calls from 416-645-2105 and if you answer the call there is nobody on the line. If you do not answer it there is never a message left. So I called it back and it takes you to Rogers Customer Service. So I ask them "what do you want?" and she tells me "nothing". I say well, you guys have called me like 10 times in the last 3 days you must want something, is my account OK?" She says yes, everything is fine. 

Calls keep coming. I call Rogers and tell them to stop calling me. The response I got was bizarre. They told me that for an additional $5.00 per month I can subcribe to a call blocking system. I called again today and said "but you are the one calling me". Dude says "I dont have anything to do with that system". I say "are you Rogers? he says yes and I say please stop calling me" He says I am sorry but all I can offer you is the call blocking service.

Now, am I crazy or is there something wrong with this?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Paul said:


> I think that number is spoofed. If you wait on the line long enough you get a pre-recorded message about an expired car warranty, which is itself a scam.


Nope, I get that one too. But this number is actually a Rogers automated dialing system. Apprently it is "supposed" to auto dial customers that are perhaps behind in their payment or maybe are near the end of their term etc. The system apparently can tell the difference between a live voice and a recorded voice. If it senses a live voice it is then supposed to connect you with a CSR at Rogers. But there is clearly a flaw in the system. The premise is that it eliminates time wasted by actual humans dialing customers and not reaching them, therefore wasting time and effort. The premise sounds good but it does not work. Apart from that, if they are calling for advertising or anything other than a past due account and I am asking to please not bother me and they tell me no, then I am at a loss as to where to go. It's harrassement in my mind.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

We get this on the landline 

There is a HUGE number spoofing service out of Vancouver and despite international pressure to shut them down, the govt. refuses to do so, though it DOES cross into identity theft territory when they use real persons numbers and caller identity.

Businesses, individuals and even the RCMP emergency lines were victims in the news story on this last year, getting their numbers showing in call displays when it was a Korean or other telemarketer calling


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been with rogers for years and have never got one of these calls. I'd swing by www.howardforums.com. Those guys can probably help you out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Geek said:


> We get this on the landline
> 
> There is a HUGE number spoofing service out of Vancouver and despite international pressure to shut them down, the govt. refuses to do so, though it DOES cross into identity theft territory when they use real persons numbers and caller identity.
> 
> Businesses, individuals and even the RCMP emergency lines were victims in the news story on this last year, getting their numbers showing in call displays when it was a Korean or other telemarketer calling


This is appalling. So what you are saying is this may not actually be Rogers but someone that is using their number?



Rumble_b said:


> I've been with rogers for years and have never got one of these calls. I'd swing by www.howardforums.com. Those guys can probably help you out.



According to what I can find on the internet Rogers does use the system I described above for trying to get a hold of it's customers. But now I am wondering.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm a rogers customer, and havent had that problem.

that said, i can't wait until my contract expires and i can switch providers.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This is appalling. So what you are saying is this may not actually be Rogers but someone that is using their number?


Indeed, it is a definate possibility.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Drat! I thought it was just me getting the car warranty calls (my car just got paid off). I'm always too busy to listen all the way through to find out how to get them to STOP calling (it's always the "second notice" too, no matter how many times they call). My cell phone contract is up next month.

How does one get the calls to stop???

Cadence


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

does your phone have a block number option? I can't remember if mine does, i know i can show or hide my number with outgoing calls..


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Paul said:


> I think that number is spoofed. If you wait on the line long enough you get a pre-recorded message about an expired car warranty, which is itself a scam.


I keep getting calls on my cell phone about this....now - being a sporting sort, I always hit 1 to speak with them.......they're pretty quick to hang up on me - but I figure if they're calling me - I may as well have sport with them and waste as much of their time as I can


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> According to what I can find on the internet Rogers does use the system I described above for trying to get a hold of it's customers. But now I am wondering.





Budda said:


> does your phone have a block number option? I can't remember if mine does, i know i can show or hide my number with outgoing calls..


I think this puts a very bad onus on you. Do you block a legitimate number that is a service number (service to you) that does affect your use of the phone (get behind get cut off)?

I have no easy solution other than changing providers. I would hope the company that sued me didn't stick you with a 3 year contract that you cannot get out of the way the did me


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Geek said:


> Indeed, it is a definate possibility.


Ya I agree. There is a very good chance it's not even Rogers calling.

Both our lines are generally ok, but I do get those damn auto warranty calls on one of the cell phones weekly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> I think this puts a very bad onus on you. Do you block a legitimate number that is a service number (service to you) that does affect your use of the phone (get behind get cut off)?
> 
> I have no easy solution other than changing providers. I would hope the company that sued me didn't stick you with a 3 year contract that you cannot get out of the way the did me


I got another reply from Rogers via email that confirms that it is indeed them. The repsonse was ..



> To opt out of future marketing, we ask that you please visit www.rogers.com/wp and complete the marketing permission opt out form.
> This will allow you to select the content that you do not wish to receive. Please allow us three weeks to update our email records. You may also sign into www.rogers.com with your username and password and click on Manage My Marketing Permissions underneath Your Online Profile.
> To stop promotions from Rogers via text messaging please reply STOP to the text message.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, that would certainly let you know if it was them calling or if it is a number being spoofed. The calls end they hold that smoking gun.  at least you don't have to pony 5 dollars more a month on this option!

:| and the CTRC should stop this "5 dollars a month for...." non-sense too, it is all the same computer and all the same software and all already well paid for. Just an excuse to get more money out of our pockets really!

I so could rant LOL but yes, take the free option and see if that works, will certainly let you know from whom these calls are coming


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

If I get calls from (or to) Rogers, it eats up zero airtime on my PayGo.

Is it the same on contract?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Geek said:


> If I get calls from (or to) Rogers, it eats up zero airtime on my PayGo.
> 
> Is it the same on contract?


I think so, but for me it's the pure annoyance factor that is killing me


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So, I got another one of those calls from the same number and this time I answered AND stayed on the line until someone picked up. It was Rogers calling me with "courtesy" call asking if I was satisfied with the iPhone and service. It took about 3 weeks and about 40 phone calls to get this? 

So it is an actual Rogers dialing system, but if you get the calls you may as well stay on the line until someone picks up or they are just going to keep calling. There is the option out feature that you can take advantage of, and I did.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well it Roger's after all*

That's why I never bothered with them, while we were on vacation last year, cruise from LA to Vancouver I had lots of guys asking if my phone was working and I had a signal almost all the way home.Me I went with Telus and have had great service and great reception any where I have gone.But at least you'll soon be AT&T in 2010 and that might make it better or worse, unknown factor here.Ship


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ship of fools said:


> That's why I never bothered with them, while we were on vacation last year, cruise from LA to Vancouver I had lots of guys asking if my phone was working and I had a signal almost all the way home.Me I went with Telus and have had great service and great reception any where I have gone.But at least you'll soon be AT&T in 2010 and that might make it better or worse, unknown factor here.Ship


In terms of the service I can't complain. It seems to work very well in all locations I have been. Our building here causes a lot of trouble for a lot of our customers in terms of signal. Most of them have to go outside to get a signal. But this thing works fine even way back in my office. So that part I am OK with. But this phone calling thing really irked me.


----------

